# Well didn't wanna do it but I purchased the Fire HD...



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

I have for a long time been using my small little kindle and enjoying it. I have stayed away from owning any tablets, and in fact cancelled the order for a Ipad last year that my wife wanted to gift me as I did not wanna spend the $$$.
I stayed away from the first kindle fire after the not so good reviews. My reasoning has always been "why? I have computers I have a laptop, a android smartphone so why?"
Boy am I happy I changed my mind! I love the Kindle HD! maybe I went in with such low expectations that I ended up being so happily surprised but the Kindle Fire HD is beautiful, I love the sound, the video quality, there are plenty of worthwhile apps and the ads are zero problem for me. Only draw back is its heavy and now I need to decide on what case to buy 

Anyway if someone is on the fence or thinking about the Nexus instead, go and listen the sound and watch a movie on this thing as it is very very impressive!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

As for a case, I'd recommend the Amazon one. Rather expensive, but fits perfectly. And the wake-up on open feature is GREAT!! Don't know if any of the other brands have the wake up feature (I'm sure some do), but not having to try to locate that tiny button on the top makes it worth the expense.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a Nexus 7 and a Kindle Fire HD, and they're both great tablets. In the end, the great sound may be the deciding factor in favor of the HD.


----------



## Ladyberyl (Oct 7, 2012)

JimC1946 said:


> I have a Nexus 7 and a Kindle Fire HD, and they're both great tablets. In the end, the great sound may be the deciding factor in favor of the HD.


I'm deciding between these devices as well. They both appear to be equally good. The Kindle brain teasers and puzzle books attracts me to the Fire. Can you access Kindle puzzles and interactive games on the Nexus 7?

Maybe there is a large selection in the Google store -- I haven't checked there yet.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Ladyberyl said:


> I'm deciding between these devices as well. They both appear to be equally good. The Kindle brain teasers and puzzle books attracts me to the Fire. Can you access Kindle puzzles and interactive games on the Nexus 7?
> 
> Maybe there is a large selection in the Google store -- I haven't checked there yet.


No, not on the Nexus 7 and NOT on the Kindle Fire or Fire HD. The Kindle puzzles and interactive games are only available on the Kindle readers.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Spectrum Puzzles is a good app that works on any of the Android tablets.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure which games you want, but there are hundreds (thousands?) in the Amazon App store, including all types of puzzles, too.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Look into the "fintie" cases.  They sell for $5 + $5 shipping on Amazon.  Magnets in the cover keep it closed and enable the open/close feature.


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

I got a roocase from amazon and like it so far. It cost $8 and does the open close etc...

LOVING the FireHD!


----------

